# Abu Dhabi commute times.



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

If anyone currently works in Abu Dhabi could they inform me of where they travel from each morning and how long it takes them please ...... I'm trying to finalise where to base my family (difficult due to school placements). I'm actually thinking that it may be possible to reside around the Disc Gardens, JLT's areas.
Would ideally like to be in Abu Dhabi to reduce the travel time to work but cost of housing and lack of schools seems to make it a no goer from the start.
Any advice on areas around AD with reasonably priced housing & schooling would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> If anyone currently works in Abu Dhabi could they inform me of where they travel from each morning and how long it takes them please ...... I'm trying to finalise where to base my family (difficult due to school placements). I'm actually thinking that it may be possible to reside around the Disc Gardens, JLT's areas.
> Would ideally like to be in Abu Dhabi to reduce the travel time to work but cost of housing and lack of schools seems to make it a no goer from the start.
> Any advice on areas around AD with reasonably priced housing & schooling would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Airport road in Abudhabi is an area where you have reasonable pricing but it is difficult to get a flat. Commuting time is less in Abudhabi ,compared to Dubai. Another area with affordable accommodation is Muroor.


----------

